# Guess type of this girl I like



## Crapazoid (Jan 13, 2011)

Hello everyone!

It would be nice to hear your thoughts about this or help me out with this. It sounds kind of childish but I can't help myself with it  I'm trying to find the MBTI type of this girl so I know what to do to get her attention. I'm firstly going to tell the exact story of what's going on. If you're just here to try to guess here type ignore the following story and go straight to the description. Here goes:

There's this girl I like for about 2 years now. I got to know her as a friend of my ex-girlfriend. Didn't actually say a lot to her at the time because I was more interested in my girl back then when I was with her. Since seeing her a few times I got in love with her like crazy. It's almost indescribable, it's like everyhting she is, everything she stand for, how she dresses, how she talks, her mysteriousness, everything about her make me think she's the girl of my dreams. I never had this before with any girl since I thought this is just plain impossible. I think about her everyday for about 2 years now, it sounds crazy but it's like that! The big problem is, she's very hard to talk to since she doesn't go outside a lot and we just have kind of different life's. I just never get a chance to meet her at places where I can chat with her. Another BIG problem is that every girl I meet I compare with her and come to the conclusion it's just not the same. I've had normal thoughts of "likeness" about some girls in the mean time, and I know for sure things could have worked out with these girls in the past, but since I'm constantyl thinking about her she messes up my mind and I'm holding back. I just want her and I can't let that go and I must do everything I can to get her attention (heard my type can be like this). If things wouldn't work out with her or she seems not the girl I imagined her to be, I can as well go on with my life. 

So maybe if I guess her type I can improvise more about what I could do. For instance tell her how I feel or maybe just be the mysterious romantic guy I don't know. I still want to be myself though, but there might always be a best way to get through to her. 

I'll tell you the most I know about her so you can make an accurate guess about her type. I've got an idea but I'm not sure about it at all and again I would love to hear some reactions on this and would thank you people a million times :happy: This would mean the world to me if this can get me closer to her.

Description:

- She seems a little timide. Can act like crazy when she's with people she's very good friends with and be all loud. But when she's with people she knows less she'w more quiet. She only has maybe about 2-3 really close friends But as I said when she's with her best friends she act supercrazy and sometimes weird also. I just like a girl who's kind of weird/crazy. Sometimes she comes off as cool/unfriendly towards someone she doesn't know that well when she needs something and was a bit selfish. She doesn't go out a lot and if she does she never stays late and is hard to talk to. I've noticed her looking at me from far away sometimes but she stays very timid and only says hi when I say something to her.
- In high school she studies interior decorating in art school. After that she studies physical education (sports) for children in middle school. Now she's a teacher in middle school. She like sports and play around and absolutely loves children. She also teaches a swimming course to small children. Against them she can act very confident in contrast of how she behaves otherwise.She also was in a youth scouting group (very poplar out here) and became a group leader for 3 years. It seems that she likes to work for charity or for children a lot, she' doesn't come off as lazy. She still comes off as an independant woman though. She loves the outdoors, went on a backpacking trip once and planned on hitchhiking her way through Europe with her best friend or a couple of weeks once.
- She doesn't dress really fancy or anything, but she dresses nice and sportive and with a little fancy colours. I could compare it the best with a snowboarding chick and brands like roxy or something. She did have a tongue piercing and some in her ears and has a small tattoo. Furthermore she has middle long hair and is rather slender built. She doesn't wear dresses.
- She had a few relationships and they all ended up the same. She had 3 boyfriends before and she was always in a good/long relationship untill about a year, year and a half then something happened and she doesn't make up with them anymore. She still stays friend with them though. One time she cheated on her boyfriend and one time she got cheated on. She was extremely mad about that but even wanted the guy back. But after they talked it out she would'nt want him anymore. What became really obvious is when she's out of a relationship it seems she can't be alone. After a long relationship she always has a new boyfriend after couple of weeks/months and it's been like this all the time. She can't seem to be alone and like makes her like the first guy that passes by or whatever.

Did I mention she has a boyfriend now also? :sad: I would never take a girl away from a guy, I'm just not that guy and wouldn't to this out of the principle of it. But it seems to me she just took the guy because he was there and not to be alone. When I see them it just seems she isn't happy. I guess she's really insecure to be alone or something. The only thing I want is to get to know her, and if it would be like this that she's actually unhappy, I would be glad to help her with it . If I would be wrong and she's very happy I would just leave them alone and live my life again. But it just seems to me she doesn't love him a lot, the way she looks at him and the certain distance that appears between them makes me think so.

There you go, I guess this is everything I know about her. Thank you a lot for your time of reading this rather long post of mine. Any help at all will be much appreciated. I hope this works out.. 

Thanx for listening.


----------



## Plaxico (Dec 11, 2010)

I'd go with Introverted (most sure). Sensing (less sure but that's what i see). Maybe ISFP?


----------



## Crapazoid (Jan 13, 2011)

Plaxico said:


> I'd go with Introverted (most sure). Sensing (less sure but that's what i see). Maybe ISFP?


Thank you for your comment. Why do you think sensing, or any other dimensions for that matter? Yes i'm also quite sure of the Introverted side but can't seem to figure out the rest. Maybe other types can relate to the description?


----------



## Plaxico (Dec 11, 2010)

Well, I'm a sensor plus she doesn't seem like the intuitive type. There's a "you know you're an intuitive thread you might wanna check out." Anyway, i think she's more grounded and less of an intuitive. 

I"m less confident about the T vs F but I would go with F. Sounds like she really values those personal relationships and her personal values. I"m a thinker, i'm a little different, of course everyone has their values and relationships but it just sounded like the way she goes about it is a feeling type.

I might flipflop on the last one. I said P the first time, but maybe a J. She seems to have that stick-to-itness when it comes to important things to her.

Which makes her (in my non-expert estimation)

an 

ISFJ.

The Nurturers.
I've looked around that forum and gotten it a couple times. But it makes sense, because she really likes children. I think that's a good type to be with, now you just have to get rid of her boyfriend :wink:


----------



## Crapazoid (Jan 13, 2011)

Plaxico said:


> Well, I'm a sensor plus she doesn't seem like the intuitive type. There's a "you know you're an intuitive thread you might wanna check out." Anyway, i think she's more grounded and less of an intuitive.
> 
> I"m less confident about the T vs F but I would go with F. Sounds like she really values those personal relationships and her personal values. I"m a thinker, i'm a little different, of course everyone has their values and relationships but it just sounded like the way she goes about it is a feeling type.
> 
> ...


:laughing: Haha I'm definitely up for the challenge, just trying to figure out where to begin to show her my interest.

What you're saying seems valable. Is ISFJ the only type who loves to be around children that much? Then it could well be she's that type. Still she has this kind of "looseness, chilled" mood around her and she loves activities and sports which made me also think she's an SP. But still yes she doesn't come off as lazy at all, like to be active and work and is always in long relationships which make me think more like J.

Had a little doubt about S/N also since she's a little artistic too, had some pictures on facebook of her eyes where the pupil in her one eye was big and the other small through lighting. It looked kind of creepy but cool also :crazy:

Damn I love this girl 

Maybe I should try and find out the one type my type (ENTP) is so amazed by.


----------



## Alskens (Jan 20, 2011)

My first guess would be ISFP. Also I just read this on personalitypage.com:

"ISFPs love to have fun, and live in the current moment. All ISFPs have a bit of little kid inside themselves, and they love to play games alongside their children. They're special affinity towards nature and animals makes them likely to lead their children in fun outdoors activities."

I have an ESFP female friend who has some of the same personality traits that you describe, except she's much more "crazy", fun and generally extroverted. She's also artistic/good at painting.


----------



## Crystall (Mar 30, 2010)

Needs a lot of alone time and leaves parties early, yet constantly in and out of relationships sounds like IXFX.

Think about it, is she often late or often early? Does she talk about plans, times, dates, schedules a lot? Does she mention running to the bus and barely catching it? Does she put things off until the last minute? Judgers will schedule a time to do laundry between other tasks or meetings. Us Perceivers will do laundry when we're out of underwear and have nothing else planned for the day. 

As for N vs F ask yourself, what does she usually talk about? Does she cite poetry? Does she use colorful wordplays and witty remarks often in her speech? Does she talk about what's happening this weekend and what's new with this and that person? Do her stories include a lot of facts;"I went there, he and she were there, he said this, then I said that etc" or do her stories include more of her feelings about the account; "I went to this place that I love bla bla... and she said that she was fine but I sensed that there was something wrong with her..." 

Lovetypes refers to the ISFP as The Gentle Artist. I'd say it's quite possible that she is an ISFP.


----------



## Crapazoid (Jan 13, 2011)

Thank you for the comments whom are very interesting!

Are there any other types who geniunely love children that much and love being around them? She also loves animals and the outdoors a lot so this all makes sense.

There has to be a specific type though that's so insecure and scared to be alone that they're constantly engaging in long relationships but still tend to end after a year or so? This just seems so characteristic of her.

Yes the P and the J, hard to figure it out. I don't know her that well to state that she's any of the 2 correctly. She's a teacher and teachers tend to be J's in my understanding. Still she loved to go on unorganized backpacking trips. I know her room wasn't that messy, but also not superstructured either.. As little as I know her I haven't heard her tell any stories, she's just more of a listener and the one who's goofing around, don't think she's the poetry type.

Isn't it also possible that people with tattoo's or piercings tend to be a type? Maybe Se because they give attention to how they look?

Maybe it's more easy to link her behavior to a certain type than to look into each dimension. And as said maybe ISFP is spot on. She loved to pose as a model for art and went to art school so that seems to make sense. But I'm still not really sure..

What does lovetype mean actually? She does seem to hold back in a relationship probably because she doesn't want to get hurt. She's definitely not stepping in and out of a relationship rapidly, think she more look for a long commitment and takes it very seriously but after minimum a year this changes. Could well be the reason of this she takes the first guy who gives her attention so to speak so she isn't alone and does her very best to make it succeed. But obviously she fails because she never gives herself time to really think if she likes the guy that much. I've seen her together with her boyfriend and she just doesn't seem happy. I want to make her happy and really get through to her :frustrating:


----------



## Crystall (Mar 30, 2010)

It's very hard to determine a person through stereotyping their personality altogether. I've found that when I do this I usually type them wrong. Better to break it down into the 4different dominant fragments, form a hypothesized type and then delve deeper into the characteristics of that particular type to see if it fits the subject you are typing.


----------



## Crapazoid (Jan 13, 2011)

Maybe you're right, still I think it's great for "bonus material"

I just want to get all the help available to make the most accurate guess.

Aah we looked in each others eyes again for a couple of seconds. This happens a lot lately that it didn't even feel uncomfortable or weird anymore. Problem is I was swimming again and she was teaching some kids so it's hard to start up a conversation. And as I said she's really difficult to "catch" and seems always so busy.


----------



## CarenRose (Aug 18, 2010)

Crapazoid said:


> She had 3 boyfriends before and she was always in a good/long relationship untill about a year, year and a half then something happened and she doesn't make up with them anymore. ... What became really obvious is when she's out of a relationship it seems she can't be alone.


I don't mean to be that person that's giving negative comments to something ... but honestly this sticks out as a huge red flag to me ...


> After a long relationship she always has a new boyfriend after couple of weeks/months and it's been like this all the time. She can't seem to be alone and like makes her like the first guy that passes by or whatever.


This quote really sums it up, what I'm talking about. My best friend since high school is the same way. She's a bit more extreme than what you have described, though I can't say if you know/have described the entire situation. To quickly tell the story, my friend has some attachment issues, essentially, due to being a foster child/adopted and issues with her adoptive parents ... 
She wraps herself up totally in a guy, to the point of: after the first "date" already she is fantasizing about marrying him and them having kids and so forth. And by "date" I mean they're not even dating yet, they're just hanging out as two friends who happen to be attracted to each other.
All of the guys she's been interested in have not been thinking about this level of committment, _especially_ not this early on in the relationship. But she latches on to them, immediately, and hard.
But inevitably, something will happen in her relationships, and they break up. Keep in mind, much of this is in high school and now college, that I'm talking about. So breakups are very common.
But the thing that raised the red flag about your girl, is that she cannot stay alone. My friend will fall deeply in love with another guy, to fill that gaping empty hole in herself when she's not in a relationship. This hole came from her childhood, from being moved around in foster homes and group homes and into a family where one child is always compared to the other, "better" sibling, and can never quite be good enough.


> I guess she's really insecure to be alone or something.


All this to say ... I'm not saying that something is horribly wrong with this girl.
I'm not saying that she's a bad person, or anything like that! In fact, the friend I have, she's my best friend ... she's a great person. 
And I'm not saying that your girl's case is exactly like hers. For one, it seems not _nearly_ as bad.
And I'm also NOT saying that you shouldn't be interested in her, or pursue a relationship with her.

However, I am saying that you should watch that you don't hurt her. That you set boundaries, make your intentions with her clear. If you are interested in being friends right now (for example), make it very clear to her not only in words but in actions, that you are only friends. Likewise, if you are only ________, make it clear that you are only ________. She might be liable to read into your actions, believing that something like holding hands means something much much deeper and more significant that it really does. (I'm not talking about "she thinks it means you want sex." I'm talking abouther thinking it means lifetime relationship.)

I dunno. This post is really long, and not well-organized. Sorry. This is a friend I care very deeply about.

And since we're on PerC, I can say this without sounding totally dumb: Because I'm an Ni-dom, I can really see things that she can't, patterns in her relationships with guys and with others that really point to deeper issues in her life. I can also see where every single relationship she's been in will end up. With her, that's been many, many more than three, unfortunately.

Now, I'm not saying that this girl is destined to break up with you, either, just because that's happened in her other relationships. That happens to a lot of people, honestly, many of them are currently in good relationships.

I'm just saying, set boundaries.







Anyways ... to answer your original question, I would type her as an ISFP or an ISFJ, also. Her love of physical activities (especially sports) points more to P than to J.

My friend that I have described, by the way, is an ESFP. She _loves_ children, and was going for a degree in early childhood education for quite a while. She really loves to show children how to do things - that is, teaching! Teaching in a classroom is more J-oriented just because classrooms are structure, however, the love of imparting skills or knowledge on others is neither J nor P, really.


----------



## Cheveyo (Nov 19, 2010)

Come on OP, be honest. Her personality matters very little.


----------



## Crapazoid (Jan 13, 2011)

CarenRose said:


> And since we're on PerC, I can say this without sounding totally dumb: Because I'm an Ni-dom, I can really see things that she can't, patterns in her relationships with guys and with others that really point to deeper issues in her life. I can also see where every single relationship she's been in will end up. With her, that's been many, many more than three, unfortunately.
> 
> Now, I'm not saying that this girl is destined to break up with you, either, just because that's happened in her other relationships. That happens to a lot of people, honestly, many of them are currently in good relationships.
> 
> I'm just saying, set boundaries.


Thank you for your post, was a very interesting read.

I also feel like I'm seeing things that maybe she can't see, since I'm an N. It's very probable she has an attachment issue, but since I really like her I feel like I want to help her out. I found out this week-end from a friend of her she totally changed since she's been with her recent guy. They both totally went into isolation, she's not the crazy mysterious girl anymore and seems even more introverted. More so the guy tends to be very jealous and doesn't want her to talk to other guys, and I heard he's not trustworthy. They don't even seem happy in public. Why would she stay with this dude? It's like she's settling for less and is just throwing her life away. 

I want to make her feel that there are guys who really mean it and actually are trusthworthy. It's hard to say this for myself, as I have made plenty of mistakes in the past in my relationships, but I feel I really learned from them and became very mature in this. I definitely know now what I want and if I could have it I would never make these foolish mistakes again. I have learned to be very honest and open in relationships as I think miscommunication/jealousy is the nr 1 reason things won't work out. She had a lot of assholes in her relationships before, maybe she thinks we're all the same, I just want her to know there still are other options..


----------



## Crapazoid (Jan 13, 2011)

Cheveyo said:


> Come on OP, be honest. Her personality matters very little.
> 
> YouTube - This girl I like..


It's actually very weird, but I like this girl so much I haven't even thought about having sex with her! I just want to be with her, get to know her, have a good time. Never had this before, it's usually the other way around :tongue:


----------



## CarenRose (Aug 18, 2010)

Crapazoid said:


> I also feel like I'm seeing things that maybe she can't see, since I'm an N. It's very probable she has an attachment issue, but since I really like her I feel like I want to help her out. I found out this week-end from a friend of her she totally changed since she's been with her recent guy. They both totally went into isolation, she's not the crazy mysterious girl anymore and seems even more introverted. More so the guy tends to be very jealous and doesn't want her to talk to other guys, and I heard he's not trustworthy. They don't even seem happy in public. Why would she stay with this dude? It's like she's settling for less and is just throwing her life away.


So I just typed half of a long reply, only to lose it in the depths of my browser's back button ... 


First, I want to say, it's very clear that you aren't just infatuated with this girl, but that you truly care about her, and that is incredibly encouraging.

Second: All that I'm going to say here should be taken with as little or as much of a grain of salt as you want. I'm not claiming to be any expert on relationships or even on people, but we were talking about being N's, about being able to see things that others can't, seeing things for what they really are.

I also have never given relationship advice to a guy before. I've always given advice to girls before, but never to your side of this type of situation. Now, I don't think that guys and girls are that fundamentally different ... just that I don't know exactly what to say or how to say it. But as an NT yourself, I hope you'll understand that ... 

Alright ...

When I read your post, it really took me three times reading it over before I realized that nowhere in there did you say "emotionally abusive relationship." I had to re-read the post, just to realized that this was my own interpretation of what you said, but that is how clear it was to me ...
Now, I'm going to go out on a bit of a limb here and say it publicly on this forum (where all kinds of people are bound to disagree) but I'll say it. This girl is in an EMOTIONALLY ABUSIVE RELATIONSHIP.
Why? There are four main things the friend you spoke of said, that scream it so loudly to me ... 1) She's totally changed ... 2) Isolation ... 3) Not herself anymore ... 4) Guy doesn't want her to talk to other guys, is jealous ...


I'm a bit out of my "comfort zone" of advice-giving here ... as you are the potential suitor of this girl and not the girl herself ... 

Since you care about her, I'm sure that the first thing you'll want to do is get her out of a destructive situation like this. If I were her (female) friend, I would feel the same way ... but the difference here is that you can't just snatch her out of this guy's grasp, no matter how much you might want to. In fact, besides being socially unacceptable, such an action would likely be entirely counterproductive for you. And here is why:

As we have pretty much determined, she likely has attachment issues. From looking at the situation alone, without even knowing that, you can see that she is strongly attached to this guy. That is a given, due to the nature of relationships like that.

But what that means for you is that it will be very hard to get her away from it. She's "happy" in a relationship that she is clearly unhappy in. But she's willing to stay there, despite what people may say, despite her own feelings even. It's a sort of security for her, this relationship. He is apparently controlling her, isolating her, especially from other guys. Unfortunately, you are another guy.
If she tries to leave of her own accord, he will likely guilt-trip her back into the relationship (after which he will isolate her even further), unless she finds the strength of her own to leave. This will take time, and is an unknown.

Where do you come in to this dynamic? I don't really know. But I know if you try to "steal" her from him (that is, from his perspective), you will likely either face his wrath or she will. What would come of such a situation as far as in her mind, I don't know. Will she see his overly controlling nature? Maybe. Or will he just continue to manipulate her? Probably. There's really no way of knowing. I also don't know what kind of guy this guy is ... if he's at all remotely violent or potentially dangerous, watch out. 


All this SUPER long wall of text to say, to end it all: I'm no relationship expert. I'm just telling you what I see and how I see it. You are obviously much closer to the situation than me, so you may very well know where I am off and by how far. 

I guess, thanks for reading.


----------



## Lokkye (Dec 28, 2009)

I think she'd be an ISFP
P because you say she jumps into relationships early, a J wouldn't seem to want to do that because Js like order and like things to be organized..
also the F because of her insecurity..
She can be loud with friends, leaves parties quickly?.. sounds like an I


----------



## Crapazoid (Jan 13, 2011)

CarenRose said:


> I also have never given relationship advice to a guy before. I've always given advice to girls before, but never to your side of this type of situation. Now, I don't think that guys and girls are that fundamentally different ... just that I don't know exactly what to say or how to say it. But as an NT yourself, I hope you'll understand that ...


Don't worry, I greatly appreciate your opinion and again it was very interesting to read.

I understand it will be very hard to get her out of this (as far as we suspect) abusive relationship. I think the only way to get through to her is opening her eyes, which would take a lot of time. From her past/present I believe she really thinks no one else would want her. As I find her to be such a wonderful and beautiful person I just find this immensely ridiculously. There has to be a way I can let her know there are guys out there that truly care about you and don't want to manipulate/cheat on you. 

As for as the guy she's with now, I really don't think he's dangerous in a physical kind of way. He was actually always seen as the nice guy, never even had a relationship before her and they were together when he was like 24 (she being 22). But I can definitely understand he can be manipulative or intensely jealous as he rather has no relationship experiences or how to handle these emotions to maintain a healthy relationship. One more thing I just thought about, they already were looking for a house to buy when they were 3 months into the relationship, this just doesn't seem healthy at all, plus the fact she just came out of a 2 year relationship.

The big picture actually seems very logical to me. She has been in long relationships with guys who got a lot of female attention from being handsome/confident to the point where they cheated on her. As expected she was very upset about this. Now she's with a guy who actually isn't all that handsome/confident, it's like she wants to make sure chances are slim other girls would be interested in her boyfriend so she can't get hurt. Now this guy does everything for her but also tends to manipulate her and keep her for himself. I think she's just settling for this behaviour since she's been hurt so many times.

ps: now to push the submit reply button hoping I don't lose everything like you  That's why I actually always copy my text beforehand in case some computive abuse happens


----------



## CarenRose (Aug 18, 2010)

http://personalitycafe.com/sex-relationships/22048-abuse-warning-signs-types.html

I knew I'd eventually find something like this in a list.


----------



## Crapazoid (Jan 13, 2011)

CarenRose said:


> http://personalitycafe.com/sex-relationships/22048-abuse-warning-signs-types.html
> 
> I knew I'd eventually find something like this in a list.


Ok so he comes off as an abusive partner. There are a lot of things that are recognisable here. New things I thought about when reading the list: They also seem to live with him most of the time. She has a best friend who she knows all her life, saw each other every day yet since she met him she rarely sees her again. But she's agreeing on it, so what does that make her?

Guess he found the perfect fit in her as she has low self esteem in relationships from her past and probably thinks this is all ok. 

Man, now I really don't enjoy the way she lives right now. How can I possibly wake her up from this doomed situation. Guess my only hope is waiting for her to realise it herself.


----------



## MissJordan (Dec 21, 2010)

Oh, man I am so good as guessing types.
Literally, the way you structured your paragraphs told me you wanted an Introverted girl (which was confirmed by the first dot point of the girl).

From the visual arts and teaching kids, I'm going to say she's an INFP (and INFP I know has very strong artistic tendencies and teaching is a very NFP thing).

Which is very similar to your 'ideal' type (INTJ and INFJ).


----------



## CarenRose (Aug 18, 2010)

Crapazoid said:


> Ok so he comes off as an abusive partner. There are a lot of things that are recognisable here. New things I thought about when reading the list: They also seem to live with him most of the time. She has a best friend who she knows all her life, saw each other every day yet since she met him she rarely sees her again.


Do you know this best friend of hers by chance? Like are you friends with her?



> But she's agreeing on it, so what does that make her?


Blind, like everyone else in the world, it seems ... :sad: :frustrating: 



> Guess he found the perfect fit in her as she has low self esteem in relationships from her past and probably thinks this is all ok.
> 
> Man, now I really don't enjoy the way she lives right now. How can I possibly wake her up from this doomed situation. Guess my only hope is waiting for her to realise it herself.


If there is *one* thing in the entire world that I absolutely HATE, it's abuse, in any form. (Well, alright, I really hate snow too, it makes me very angry ...  ) Along with seeing so many parallels between this girl, and my friend, it makes me want to do something. Even though to me, she is a random stranger (for that matter, so are you), that doesn't matter to me.

So, to that effect:
1) Do you and her share any female friends?
a) How close are you to any of these friends?
b) How close is she to any of these friends?
2) Are you in school or taking any classes?
3) What sort of job do you have, what area do you work in?
4) Do either you or her attend a church or other religious institution, and if so, is it the same one?
5) How often do you speak to this girl, typically? How often do you see her?
6) Do you enjoy writing (like articles, something non-fiction)?

I'm just sort of thinking of different things at the moment, nothing specific.


----------



## Cheveyo (Nov 19, 2010)

CarenRose said:


> Do you know this best friend of hers by chance? Like are you friends with her?
> 
> Blind, like everyone else in the world, it seems ... :sad: :frustrating:
> 
> ...



So here you come to the rescue, on your high horse, jumping to conclusions because of what a jealous person sees in their competition.
You're going to encourage this person to do something about it, possibly dooming someone to be labeled as an abuser when they possibly weren't.


You never second guess anything you do, do you?


----------



## Crapazoid (Jan 13, 2011)

MisterJordan said:


> Oh, man I am so good as guessing types.
> Literally, the way you structured your paragraphs told me you wanted an Introverted girl (which was confirmed by the first dot point of the girl).
> 
> From the visual arts and teaching kids, I'm going to say she's an INFP (and INFP I know has very strong artistic tendencies and teaching is a very NFP thing).
> ...


I did think about her being an INFP, since she comes off as a rather dreamy person which is a typical trait for an NF. Or she's just tired of doing all this stuff . It could well be she's an INFP, but she has a few traits that are also typical for S's or SP's (like loving outdoors, loving sports, tattoo without a certain meaning, etc.).


----------



## Crapazoid (Jan 13, 2011)

Cheveyo said:


> So here you come to the rescue, on your high horse, jumping to conclusions because of what a jealous person sees in their competition.
> You're going to encourage this person to do something about it, possibly dooming someone to be labeled as an abuser when they possibly weren't.
> 
> 
> You never second guess anything you do, do you?


To me any help is welcome, any opinion matters.

That doesn't mean I'm giving her 100% credit. To me it's more like a 30% chance there may be emotional abuse in this situation, since there are a lot of features recognisable in their situation. I'm not jumping into fast conclusions here so if you'd worry about this, you shouldn't.

I think she's just trying to help. Even though CarenRose seems to really think abuse comes into this picture, I can understand she thinks about this as she has had experiences with it and this probably lies very sensitive.

Nonetheless I understand your point. To me it feels like we're going a little too fast to come to this conclusion, but we'll see how this goes.


----------



## Crapazoid (Jan 13, 2011)

CarenRose said:


> So, to that effect:
> 1) Do you and her share any female friends?
> a) How close are you to any of these friends?
> b) How close is she to any of these friends?
> ...


So to answer your questions:

1) I know her best friend a little bit, rather say we're just acquaintances, but I don't see her often since she moved out of the country now for a big vacation. The most information I get about her is from a friend of her who is a very good friend of me. She used to be very good friends with her in high school, but now they don't see each other anymore, maybe coincidental once or twice a year. That's all I've got.
2) Yes I'm going to university I don't really understand this question 
3) I have a degree in Psychology and am now a Business major
4) Nope
5) I see her twice a week during swim class since she's teaching children there. I used to see her way more before at local bars but she doesn't come out anymore.
6) Don't really get this question either  But I've always enjoyed writing, if only I had the time


----------



## CarenRose (Aug 18, 2010)

Crapazoid said:


> So to answer your questions:
> 
> 1) I know her best friend a little bit, rather say we're just acquaintances, but I don't see her often since she moved out of the country now for a big vacation. The most information I get about her is from a friend of her who is a very good friend of me. She used to be very good friends with her in high school, but now they don't see each other anymore, maybe coincidental once or twice a year. That's all I've got.
> 2) Yes I'm going to university I don't really understand this question
> ...


Sorry for the delayed reply ... haven't been on much.

As for the questions ... I was just sorta "gathering information" and not really getting at any particular thing with those "huh?" questions.

As far as answers, now, all I can really think of is to talk to a mutual friend, that you trust ... ask them if they can see the same things as you, etc, and if they agree and are concerned, then *they* would talk to her. You don't want to be spreading rumors doing this, so it would be very important to talk to someone you trust. From what you said (acquaintance) I don't know if you know her friend/s that well, at least the ones that see her.

As far as other people, I don't really think there is anyone you mentioned. 

Idk.


----------



## Crapazoid (Jan 13, 2011)

oooooowkaaaaaaay


----------

